# Umformer Widerstand auf 0(1)-10V gesucht



## Tiktal (27 Februar 2017)

Guten Tag geschätze Kollegen,

kurzer Umriss:

Ich wollte in meiner Garage drei Temperaturen messen und ein Potetiometer (Füllstandsmessung) auswerten.
Dafür hatte ich mir die WAGO 750-464 besorgt. Leider hatte ich nicht gesehen das ich um eine Widerstandsmessung machen zu können nur zwei Kanäle zur Verfügung habe. *grrr*
Da ich noch eine 750-459 (4x0-10V Ai) verbaut habe dachte ich mir nun das ich ja am einfachsten einen Umsetzter Widerstand -> 0(1)-10V benutzen könnte.
Leider habe ich sowas bisher nur im Preissegment >100€ gefunden.

Habt Ihr vielleicht noch eine Lösung/Idee für mich? Kann von mir aus auch Chinahardware sein, es kommt ja nicht sooo sehr auf die Genauigkeit an.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## PN/DP (27 Februar 2017)

Was sind das für Temperatursensoren? Du brauchst wohl eher Umsetzer von Temperatursensor zu 0-10V. Problem: der Temperatursensor darf zum Messen nur mit sooo wenig Strom durchflossen werden, daß er sich dadurch nicht nennenswert erwärmt --> dadurch wird nur ein äußerst kleiner Spannungsabfall entstehen, welcher durch einen einfachen 0-10V-Eingang nicht mit genügend hoher Auflösung messbar ist. Professionelle Meßschaltungen pulsen sogar den Meßstrom. --> Es ist vernünftiger und wohl auch preislich günstiger, anstatt Umsetzerbastelei gleich eine geeignete Eingangsklemme einzubauen.

Harald


----------



## Tiktal (27 Februar 2017)

Hallo Harald,

wieso denn für die Temperatursensoren? Ich wollte PT1000 verwenden, das geht mit der 750-464 auch wunderbar. Ich könnte auch den 5000Ohm Poti ohne weiteres an dieser Klemme betreiben.
Tue ich das, habe ich aber zu wenig Eingänge für die restlichen Sensoren.
Deswegen dachte ich an den Umsetzter Widerstand -> 0-10V.
Wenn dies zu kostenintensiv wird, muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.

Aber fragen kann man ja mal ;-)


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Februar 2017)

Für die Umsetzung Widerstand auf 0...10V brauchst Du nix ausser einer 10V-Quelle.
Das 5k Poti wird dann mit seinen Endabgriffen an 0 und 10V angeschlossen und am Mittelabgriff hast Du dann 0...10V

Es geht auch ohne 10V Quelle, wenn Deine 24V hiinreichend stabil sind, dann einen Widerstand (6,8...7,2k) von 24V auf das 10V-Ende des Poti's.


----------



## Tiktal (27 Februar 2017)

Ein Spannungsteiler! Verflucht!
Ich schiebs jetzt einfach mal auf den Montag.

Selber schon gemacht, aber grade irgendwie nicht dran gedacht... 

Dank Euch fürs denken-anregen.


----------



## controlmyhome (27 Februar 2017)

Wenns nur Widerstand ist, reicht wie erwähnt eine Konstantspannungsquelle.

Ansonsten könnte ich Rosemount 248 Kopftransmitter mit 4-20mA (2-10V an 500 Ohm, 24V Speisung) Ausgang anbieten. Die sind programmierbar und kosten weniger als 100€ - wenn auch nicht viel weniger...


----------



## PN/DP (27 Februar 2017)

An die Bastler: Ein PT1000 (ca 1000 Ohm) einfach per Spannungsteiler auf 10V Spannungsabfall macht 10mA und 100mW Heizleistung. Wie soll der PT1000 dann noch Umgebungstemperatur messen? Oder herrscht an der Meßstelle starke Zugluft?  
Vielleicht doch noch mal meine Anmerkungen in #2 lesen?

Harald


----------



## Tiktal (27 Februar 2017)

@Harald:

Nicht den PT1000, sondern das Poti per Spannungsteiler...oder denke ich nun ganz falsch?


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Februar 2017)

@PN/DP
Also nee, was Du von mir denkst. Bei Dir war wohl ein stressiges Wochenende am Nordpol?
Ich meinte selbstverständlich das Poti. Das mit den PT1000 war doch lt Eingangspost schon mit entsprechender Klemme abgefackelt.
Und das Poti wie beschrieben anzuschließen hat nix mit Bastelei zu tun. Ist Standard in Einfachst-FU-Anwendungen...


----------



## PN/DP (27 Februar 2017)

Uuups  Da habe ich den TE falsch verstanden, ich dachte, er will auch PT1000 an die 0-10V anschließen.

Harald


----------



## GLT (27 Februar 2017)

Da wäre Schätzen dann genauer


----------



## nullkommanix (27 Februar 2017)

Moin,
wie wäre es 2 PT 100 mit einer Verriegelung über Zeit und mit einer Relais Schaltung in einem EINGNG zu lesen ?Läuft Zeit1 wird Relais1 aktiv und schaltet PT 1 auf den Eingang usw.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 Februar 2017)

Hallo

Ein 2kanaliger MU pt1000 auf. 0..10v kostet bei Rinck knapp 60,- . Dann poti direkt an Wago Klemme. Ganz ohne Bastelei.


----------



## Tiktal (28 Februar 2017)

Gut das wir das nun geklärt haben und ich nicht der Einzige war dem der Montag nicht gut bekommen war ;-)

Vielen Dank zusammen!

Ich werde mir einen Spannungsteiler bauen mit dem ich dann der Poti an der 0-10V Schnittstelle auswerten kann. 
Das sollte so funktionieren.

Gruß

Onno


----------

